# Snake Boots... Help!!!!



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 13, 2007)

Alright guys I have got every thing I need for this up and coming year but a pair of snake boots. I have hunted turkeys for about 6 years now, but I have never owned or wore snake boots. I am not looking to spend alot of money, already spent enough. I would like aome thing that is also water proof. You guys have any ideas, or a perticular boot you like?

All help will be much appriciated.
Thanks,
Jode


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ask MUDDYFOOTS he swears by his (I dont know the brand though)


----------



## ed'sboy (Mar 13, 2007)

I got a pari of the Muck Boots Armor. They are a rubber boot that are snakeproof as well. I didn't want to have to buy another pair of boots to bow hunt in so these serve two purposes. I paid $139 but I've seen them for $130.


----------



## neckringer (Mar 13, 2007)

save your money and watch where you step.


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2007)

Why do you need snake boots?  I just wear Lacross Alpha Burly sports.  If something bites through them I deserve to be bitten.  I have been hunting in snake infested woods for 30 years and never even come close to being bitten.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 13, 2007)

I just picked up a pair of the 16" BPS Bayou zip ups for $89 (Regular $130).  Very light...and seem comfortable so far.


----------



## Count Down (Mar 13, 2007)

I Have the 18 inch Gortex Rocky's from Cabellas....I love em

I think they were 125.00..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 13, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Ask MUDDYFOOTS he swears by his (I dont know the brand though)



Chippewa's. I think mine were somewhere around $229.00.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 13, 2007)

Randy said:


> I have been hunting in snake infested woods for 30 years and never even come close to being bitten.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm wearing a pair of Danner Pronghorn snake boots this year.  They're like wearing tennis shoes.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Mar 13, 2007)

alphachief said:


> I just picked up a pair of the 16" BPS Bayou zip ups for $89 (Regular $130).  Very light...and seem comfortable so far.



Tried on 4 different pair at Bass Pro and these Bayou zip ups were the most comfortable. Did not have to break them in and they are real easy to put on and take off. 

Came in wide too. 

I too have hunted in snake infested woods for 27 years and until this weekend I had never been struck by a snake. Maybe its because I was wearing the new boots but I was sure glad I had them on while walking around in thick grass Sunday  Not sure what it was but it hit me hard and then slithered off in the grass by the edge of a swamp.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 13, 2007)

Trizey said:


> I'm wearing a pair of Danner Pronghorn snake boots this year.  They're like wearing tennis shoes.



I bought a pair of them last year and love them!  Took a little bit of breaking in at first but they are way comfortable now.  I also have a pair of Irish Setter zip ups that are really nice when I am feeling lazy.

I have been tromping around in the woods down here in Florida for about 27 years and have never, ever been struck at by a snake.  

I have had a heap of encounters with them though.  I am very careful about where I place my feet EVEN when I am wearing snake boots.  Just puts my mind at ease.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Mar 13, 2007)

Randy said:


> I have been hunting in snake infested woods for 30 years and never even come close to being bitten.



I have been hunting about the same time and only a couple of times have come close to being bitten.  Normally, all I see is non poisonous snakes.  

If you have a decent pair of leather boots that are confortable, then try Flint River Snake Gaiters.  They snap around your lower leg and come up to your knees.  I am not positive, but I think a big  eastern diamondback is the one you have to be worried about biting thru your leather boot.  Anyway, most of the time I am usually a good hour and sometimes a lot more from my truck.  They definitely give you piece of mind when you are concerned with timber rattlers/copperheads.  

Another one to look at would "Snake Guards"...I think is the name.  I believe Cabelas may have these.  If I ever bought another pair, I would take a look at them.  

I like wearing a good leather boot with support/vibram or bob sole.  When I am feel I need snake protection, I snap on the snake gaiters.  Also, if you hunt where there is a lot of high weeds/etc. , they can help keep the morning dew off your pants legs.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Mar 13, 2007)

I have the Danners that have already been mentioned, I got them at the Sportscenter in Perry during the '06 Turkey Rama, they were 30% off came to around $170, by far the best i've ever owned and Lord willing all i will ever own. Most comfortable boots i've ever imagined! I've had Rocky and Lacrosse and there's no comparison IMHO!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 13, 2007)

alphachief said:


> I just picked up a pair of the 16" BPS Bayou zip ups for $89 (Regular $130).  Very light...and seem comfortable so far.



If you're looking for inexpensive and comfort, I would rec these as well.  I've got a pair.  They lasted me two years and I'll start out with them this year.

Very comfy and not real expensive.  Plus the zip is nice cause they just slide on and off.


----------



## BOWKILL (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a pair of Woody Armour's for sale...brand new Sample. I rep for Muck Boots and will sell them for $100. I have one size 9. Let me know..


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 13, 2007)

For those who asked, its not that i'm not scared to wear my leather boots its just during pre bow season me and a buddy where scouting for bow hunting spot. We had a cotton mouth chase us , and then walked up on the biggest rattle snake I have ever personaly seen before. I don't want to take the chance, we all know how we get caught in the heat of the moment moving on a gobbler and don't look where we are walking. I will feel alot safer wearing snake boots. Also my leather boots are wore out, and I just got a new pair of insulated laccross boots for cool weather.
Need something for spring/ summer/ fall (turkey, and bow season)


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry I wear a size 12!!!


----------



## Bruz (Mar 13, 2007)

Cabela's Pinnacle Snake Boots....They are absolutely the most comfortable hunting boot I've ever owned.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat600749&id=0021033


----------



## Danny Estep (Mar 13, 2007)

Like Randy, I own the Lacrosse Alpha Burly Sports and they are extremely comfortable. I feel sure that they are snake-proof being as thick as they are. But I don't think I'll try to get bit just to find out.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 13, 2007)

I wear Danner snake boots.  They are more expensive but the most comfortable boots I have ever worn.  I have not experienced many snake encounters in the southeast but have had several encounter when hunting in Texas.


----------



## Hintz (Mar 13, 2007)

cabelas snake boots are awsome


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 13, 2007)

Alright Bruz you talked me into it, I have just ordered the Cabela's Pinnacle Zipper Hunting Boots. I think the scent-lok feture will help during bow season to. Thanks for showing me them.

Boys the search is over the boot will be hear friday!!!

Thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## BOWKILL (Mar 13, 2007)

Dude...there is nothing wrong with wearing snake boots. Chances are you'll never get bit, but it's a good peice of mind. If you get after it and go deep for birds, it's a must. These guys that say they've been hunting for 30 years and never been bit are the same guys that don't wear a seat belt because they've never been in a car accident. 
Hunt safe.


----------



## Bruz (Mar 13, 2007)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> Alright Bruz you talked me into it, I have just ordered the Cabela's Pinnacle Zipper Hunting Boots. I think the scent-lok feture will help during bow season to. Thanks for showing me them.
> 
> Boys the search is over the boot will be hear friday!!!
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!!!



GB,

I think you'll like them. 

They don't leak like the Rockies and Redhead....

They are warm enough for our Winters as I wear them the entire season and I am as cold natured as they come. 

They are easy on and off....No dealing with laces or trying to jam your foot into a rubber boot and stretching your sock tight which then makes your toes get cold faster.

ScentLok

Agressive Tread

Put some miles on them and let me know what you think.


----------



## chaddlee1978 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a pair of rubber boots already.  Will these protect me against snakes


----------



## Gadget (Sep 8, 2009)

chaddlee1978 said:


> I have a pair of rubber boots already.  Will these protect me against snakes




Yes, I think most rubber boots are very snake resistant.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 8, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Yes, I think most rubber boots are very snake resistant.



To Coral Snakes perhaps...................


----------



## Gadget (Sep 8, 2009)

Nitro said:


> To Coral Snakes perhaps...................




I know some people that actually tested it, depends on which boots and how thick they are.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 8, 2009)

Gadget said:


> I know some people that actually tested it, depends on which boots and how thick they are.



I don't wish to find out. I have a friend who was popped through a rubber boot. I'll get a photo up...

An adult rattlesnake will have long enough fangs to puncture a boot (and your flesh)... I wear snake boots. YMMV...


----------



## hawglips (Sep 8, 2009)

BOWKILL said:


> Dude...there is nothing wrong with wearing snake boots. Chances are you'll never get bit, but it's a good peice of mind. If you get after it and go deep for birds, it's a must. These guys that say they've been hunting for 30 years and never been bit are the same guys that don't wear a seat belt because they've never been in a car accident.
> Hunt safe.



I may get bit tomorrow, but I've been hunting for 40+ years and have never been bit.  I wear Lacrosse boots if I'm wanting waterproof, or Brownings if I'm not.  I also wear seat belts.  

I've seen poisonous snakes when hunting (mostly cottonmouths), but have never been close to getting bit (that I know of).   I'd probably get me a pair of snake boots if I had confidence that they were waterproof, comfortable, long-lasting (my latest pair of Lacrosse Burly boots were bought in 1993) and as high as my Lacrosses.


----------



## ProlineNSX (Sep 9, 2009)

Last opening day of bow season in Putnum county, After the morning hunt, I  almost stepped right in the middle of a 5 ft. Timber Rattler.  I wear snake boots, and always have. To me, that's the cheapest insurance out there!  I hope no one ever says, I wish I would have had snake boots.  Play it safe, enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 9, 2009)

I wear 8 inch Danner Pronghorns most of the time, otherwise I'm wearing Lacrosse alpha burly sport rubber boots. If I were to buy snake boots I'd get the Danner Pronghorns, which they make in a 14 inch snake boot too. 

Don't skimp on shoes, you spend a lot of time on your feet turkey hunting, buy quality boots that are comfortable.


----------



## htr4life (Sep 9, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> Alright Bruz you talked me into it, I have just ordered the Cabela's Pinnacle Zipper Hunting Boots. I think the scent-lok feture will help during bow season to. Thanks for showing me them.
> 
> Boys the search is over the boot will be hear friday!!!
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!!!



If they leak, Cabelas will refund your money up to one yr.  I saw how well Bruz's worked and ordered a pair.  However, they leaked from day one.   I kept them for 10mths and returned to Cabelas for a full refund.   Be sure to keep your box.


----------



## htr4life (Sep 9, 2009)

htr4life said:


> If they leak, Cabelas will refund your money up to one yr.  I saw how well Bruz's worked and ordered a pair.  However, they leaked from day one.   I kept them for 10mths and returned to Cabelas for a full refund.   Be sure to keep your box.



Nevermind Georgiaboy, I see this thread is 2yrs. old.  Sorry for the confusion......


----------



## Gadget (Sep 9, 2009)

htr4life said:


> Nevermind Georgiaboy, I see this thread is 2yrs. old.  Sorry for the confusion......





yeah it's an old thread but the topic comes up every year.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 9, 2009)

The only ones truly happy with their Snake boots wear Russells...

Best money I have spent on footwear.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 9, 2009)

I wear a loin cloth and go bare footed.


----------



## WPTC (Sep 9, 2009)

Whatever you buy make sure they're water proof.
Ive own 8 or more pair of rockys and redheads over the years and they all leaked after wearing them awhile.
Still got 2 pair......while one pair is drying Ill wear the other


----------



## WPTC (Sep 9, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I wear a loin cloth and go bare footed.



I bet thats an ugly site


----------



## gregg (Sep 9, 2009)

I just inject with anti-venom before every hunt....never worn snake boots for the last 30 years, but probably should have. I've had some close encounters that scared the you-know-what out of me.


----------

